# Ultra-Low-Budget Stromspar PC (Browser / SAMBA-Server  / 24h)



## Gorrestfump (19. Mai 2020)

Grüß euch, 

mit der Bitte um Rat von der hochkompetenten PCGH-Community!
Es geht hier um einen Rechner, bei dem ich jeden Euro umdrehen will, welcher den Zweck aber am Besten mit etwas Puffer übererfüllt und dabei möglichst stabil 24/7 läuft )))
*
1.) Welche Komponenten hat dein vorhandener PC?*
Ich habe von meinem 3700X einen Wraith Prism über, ggf. kann ich den ja verwenden und habe dadurch Vorteile?
Dazu kommt eine 3.5Zoll-SATA-Festplatte mit 3TB.
Ggf. habe ich irgendwo noch ein ATX-Netzteil rumliegen, das ausreichend ist.
*2.) Welche Auflösung und Frequenz hat dein Monitor?*
1080p 60Hz
*4.) Wann soll der neue PC gekauft, bzw. der vorhandene aufgerüstet werden?*
1 Woche bis 2 Monate. Bin relativ flexibel und keine große Not.
*5.) Gibt es abgesehen von der PC-Hardware noch etwas, was du brauchst?*
Win10
*6.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden?*
Ja
*7.) Wie hoch ist dein Gesamtbudget?*
200€ - 300€ (lieber 200€ als 300€)

*8.) Welche Spiele / Anwendungen willst du spielen / verwenden?
*
Soll ein Laptop mit  i5-6200U (Dual-Core @2,3GHz)  und 8GB DDR3-1600 ersetzen und die Leistung deutlich steigern, da der bei einer CPU-Auslastung von ständigen 70-100% recht zäh ist (vor allem über VNC).
Darüber hinaus soll er mein utra-altes und -langsames Synology-NAS (1-Bay) ersetzen.

*Anforderungen:*
- Möglichst hohe Browser-Performance (soll ständig 8++ Taps offen haben, mit jeweils dem Stream einer Raspberry-Camera)
- RAM-(Größe) reicht bisher aus (45%-60% voll bei 8 Tabs, werden aber mehr werden).
- Rechner wird zu 70% über VNC bedient - LAN/WAN (aktuell Chrome Remote Desktop, suche aber noch ggf. bessere Lösung)
- mein altes Synology NAS soll er auch ersetzen, die 3.5Zoll Festplatte wird er beerben.
- Möglichst niedriger Stromverbrauch, so dass dieser guten Gewissens 24/7 laufen kann.
- möglichst kleines Case. Optik und Kabelmanagement egal, wird unter einem Tisch versteckt und (hoffentlich) nach dem Bau nicht mehr angerührt. Mit ITX wird es qohl sprunghaft teurer.
- Lautstärke ist völlig egal, da es in dem Keller-Raum, wo er steht, sowieso recht laut ist


*Konfig-Vorstellung (ich will gesammelt und einmal bei Mindfactory bestellen):*
*CPU: *AMD Ryzen 3 3200G 4x 3.60GHz So.AM4 BOX
*Mainboard:* Gigabyte GA-A320M-S2H AMD A320 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 mATX Retail
*RAM: *8GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4-2400 DIMM CL15 Dual Kit
*System-SSD:* 240GB WD Green M.2 2280 SATA 6Gb/s TLC NAND (WDS240G2G0B)
*Gehäuse:* LC-Power 2000MB Mini Tower 420 Watt schwarz

*Warenkorb bei Mindfactory

*
Was haltet ihr davon?
- Lieber den 3400G oder ggf. sogar was günstigeres nehmen - denke jedoch 4 Kerne sollten es schon sein? Intel-Alternative? 
- Lieber auf DDR4 3000/3200 gehen oder sind 2400 ausreichend? 
- Zwingend zwei RAM-Module oder reicht eins (8GB) im Single-Channel (wäre etwas günstiger) - würde ich den Unterschied spüren? 
- Ist Gehäuse/Netzteil passend für Mainboard und co. - kann hier nix rauslesen bzgl. der Stecker/Anschlüsse usw., aber sollte standardmäßig eigentlich alles bieten? Mir ist klar: Bei ~40€ inkl. Netzteil, gibt's "Schrott".
- Eine 120GB SSD würde nochmal ein paar Euro (10) sparen und wahrscheinlich reichen. Die GB-Verdopplung gibt's zu +39% der Euros.Anforderung "Ultra-Low-Budget" erfüllt aber eher die kleinere SSD...

--> Potential von ~20€ bei RAM und SSD. Und ggf. geht bei der CPU auch noch was, denke aber der 3200G ist schon untere Grenze und grad auch relativ unschlagbar im Angebot (83,50€).

Ich danke euch vielmals!


----------



## airXgamer (19. Mai 2020)

"Früher" als der 2200G und der 2400G nur 20 Euro auseinander lagen habe ich, auch bei ganz low Budget Systemen, immer empfohlen den 2400G zu nehmen - bei den momentanen Preisunterschieden ist der 3200G aber die deutlich bessere Wahl. 
Den Wraight Prism würde ich verbauen, der kühlt auf jeden Fall besser als der Kühler vom 3200G.
Beim RAM besser zwei Riegel als Einen (YouTube) und immer so schnell wie es gerade noch ins Budget passt.
Das Gehäuse mit dem Netzteil oben stellt nicht mehr den Stand der Technik dar - Netzteile verbaut man heute, vorallem aufgrund der Wärmeverteilung im Gehäuse, unten. Eine Lösung aus einigermaßem hochwertigen Netzteil und halbwegs ordentlichem Gehäuse wäre aber deutlich teurer.


----------



## NuVirus (19. Mai 2020)

hat jemand denn Praxiswerte vom Stromverbrauch mit nem 3200 und nen passenden AMD Board im Idle und normaler Last bzw. nen sinnvollen Test?

Gerade wenn es um maximales Energiesparen geht und die langfristigen Folgekosten wäre es evtl. sinnvoller auf nen Intel zu setzen.

Ich hab selbst nen HTPC für den TV und nen extra Monitor gehabt und bei dem komm ich auf ca. 20W im Idle (etwas Undervolting beim RAM und CPU) und das mit nem Standard Intel H87 Board und i3 4340 dazu 16GB RAM und auch mit meinem gefühlt teilweise 50 Browser Tabs und Videowiedergabe hatte ich eigl keine Probleme im Alltag, es war halt nur ne SSD verbaut wenn man extra HDDs dran hat brauchen die natürlich extra aber das wäre ja auch bei AMD so.
Ich hab die Ryzen immer mit nem gewissen Grundverbrauch im Kopf, lasse mich da aber gerne etwas besserem belehren. 

Von deinen Anforderungen her würde wohl fast jeder aktuelle Intel reichen, die haben ja auch ne IGP.

Ich würde erst einmal mit einem Modul starten, aber eins nehmen das kein Exot ist so kann man bei Bedarf mal nachkaufen - kostet Leistung aber spart auch nochmal minimal Strom.


----------



## Research (19. Mai 2020)

Und ja, den schnelleren RAM.
Kostet meist +1-3€

Die neuen AMDs sind sogar spaarsamer als Intel.
Wenns besser werden soll, Powertarget absenken.


----------



## airXgamer (19. Mai 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> hat jemand denn Praxiswerte vom Stromverbrauch mit nem 3200 und nen passenden AMD Board im Idle und normaler Last bzw. nen sinnvollen Test?


6.8 W on idle: 3400G on ASRock A300 with the strong desktop APU in a notebook-like power envelope! : Amd
AMD Ryzen 5 3400G review - Power Consumption


----------



## NuVirus (19. Mai 2020)

Ok also mit nem nicht Standard ATX Netzteil liegen die Intel auch darunter also unter 20W, im Luxx gibt's da einige Infos und Erfahrungen.
Das System das im Reddit Post genannt ist, hat ja nicht einmal Platz für 3,5" Platten also da müsste man das schon umbauen etc

Im anderen Test liegt die 3xxx APU bei 27W Trotz itx Mainboard das nochmal teurer ist meistens.

Was man noch überlegen muss je nach Wichtigkeit der Daten ob man ECC Speicher will oder nicht, das wirkt sich ziemlich auf die Hardwareauswahl und Preise aus.



Gesendet von meinem GM1913 mit Tapatalk


----------



## NuVirus (19. Mai 2020)

Hier mal noch nen vll interessanter Thread zu dem Thema
Die sparsamsten Systeme (<30W Idle) | Forum de Luxx


----------



## Gorrestfump (19. Mai 2020)

Hab mir das YouTube-Video bzgl Single vs Dual reingezogen und aufgehört als ich merkte, dass es nur um 3D Performance bzgl dem Speicher ging. 3D-Performance wäre jetzt nicht mein Fokus. Die Videostreams sollen im Browser flutschen, VNC soll dabei nicht lahmen und Datenzugriffe aus dem LAN auf die SATA-Platte sollen maximal schnell sein - bringt da Dual-Channel auch den boost wie bei Rocket League?

Dabei soll er sparsam sein - Intel-Alternativen schaue ich mir mal noch an und auch was so ein Unterbau im Vergleich kostet. Im computerbase Test von 3200g/3400g sind ja auch in allen Disziplinen auch Intel Konkurrenten dabei.

Hab zwei relativ alte ATX-Netzteile in einer Kiste am Dachboden gefunden - eins mit 420Watt und eins mit 5xxWatt, beides NoName und wohl noch aus den 200x-Jahren. Auf einem stand was von &#8222;Pentium IV&#8220;. Eieiei, da wird&#8217;s mit der Effizienz wahrscheinlich nicht weit her sein und ich weiß auch nicht ob alle Stecker dran sind die man heute so braucht. Muss ich mir mal bei ordentlichem Licht anschauen 

Edit:
Wäre vllt ein gebrauchter 2200G eine Alternative oder hat der prinzipielle Nachteile? Ginge wohl gebraucht für um 60€ her, hat leicht weniger Leistung wie der 3200G und etwas weniger Verbrauch.
Wirkliche Intel-Konkurrenz scheint es nur für den 3400G zu geben, zumindest ist nur eine in der Liga im Feld beim Computerbase-Test.


----------



## NuVirus (19. Mai 2020)

bringt auch CPU Performance Dual Channel.

Netzteil solltest du was neues holen oder nen maximal 3 Jahre altes falls du das in deinem Haupt PC ersetzen willst oä.
Gerade Festplatten/SSDs reagieren empfindlich auf zu alte Netzteile da diese die Spannung häufig nicht mehr halten etc.


Hier mal der relevante Auszug beim computerbase Test, die werte sind mit Grafikkarte in der Grafik:
Bedingt durch das etwas weniger opulent ausgestattete B450-Mainboard ist die Leistungsaufnahme der Plattform für die APUs ein klein wenig geringer, wenn die Thematik des Leerlaufs in Windows mit zusätzlicher diskreter Grafikkarte betrachtet wird. 40 Watt sind aber immer noch nicht wenig. Absenken lässt sich das jedoch mit einer APU ganz leicht: die diskrete Grafikkarte wird ausgebaut. In dem Fall liegt die Leistungsaufnahme nur noch bei 23 Watt (2200G, 3200G) bzw. 24 Watt (2400G, 3400G). Das Delta von knapp 20 Watt zieht sich dann entsprechend durch alle Bereiche.

bei Intel schafft man wohl paar Watt weniger und für Browser etc reicht das ja völlig aus, du kannst es ja mit deinem Notebook testen die i3 etc sind halt nochmal etwas schneller die Grafik ist ähnlich von der Geschwindigkeit. Es ist ja sogar noch die gleiche Grundarchitektur im Hintergrund wie bei deinem Notebook^^

AMD ist da auch ähnlich, lediglich die Grafik ist flotter sonst nehmen sich da Intel und AMD recht wenig aber Intel ist halt etwas sparsamer im Idle wobei da natürlich das Board mit rein spielt aber halt im Schnitt.


----------



## airXgamer (19. Mai 2020)

Gorrestfump schrieb:


> Wäre vllt ein gebrauchter 2200G eine Alternative oder hat der prinzipielle Nachteile? Ginge wohl gebraucht für um 60€ her, hat leicht weniger Leistung wie der 3200G und etwas weniger Verbrauch.
> Wirkliche Intel-Konkurrenz scheint es nur für den 3400G zu geben, zumindest ist nur eine in der Liga im Feld beim Computerbase-Test.


Würde ich nicht machen: Die größte Innovation, neben der Fertigungsgröße, zwischen den Raven Ridge (2x00G) und Picasso (3x00G) CPUs ist die Tatsache, dass die 3x00G CPUs verlötet sind - die 2x00G CPUs sind, als einzige aus der 2000-AM4 Familie, nicht verlötet, haben also Wärmeleitpaste zwischen Chip und Deckel. 
Damit sind die 3x00G gegenüber den 2x00G zumindest auf dem Papier bei derTemperaturen immer im leichten Vorteil. Wahrscheinlich bewegt sich der ganz gering höhere Stromverbrauch durch geringfügig höhere Temperatur zwischen einem 2400G und einem 3400G bei unter 1W, aber zusammen mit der Mehrleistung durch die Fertiungsunterschiede kann sich da schon ein messbarer Unterschied ergeben. 
Ich finde, die 25Euro sind an der falschen Stelle gespart, wobei ich bei Systemen der unter 400Euro Klasse sowieso immer große Probleme habe sinnvolle Kompromisse ohne große Verluste zu finden. 
Picasso fuer Sockel AM4: AMD verloetet Ryzen 3400G fuer flottere iGPU - Golem.de
AMD Ryzen 5 2400G gekoepft und mit Fluessigmetall versehen (Update) - Hardwareluxx


(Außerhalb von PCGHX würde sich wahrscheinlich niemand bei einem  Office System Gedanken über verlötete vs. Kühlpaste CPU machen, aber so  ist das hier halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.)


----------



## Gorrestfump (20. Mai 2020)

airXgamer schrieb:


> (Außerhalb von PCGHX würde sich wahrscheinlich niemand bei einem  Office System Gedanken über verlötete vs. Kühlpaste CPU machen, aber so  ist das hier halt .)


 Hat mich überzeugt  

Ich habe mir jetzt mal den i3 9100(F) angesehen: Da es grad Spaß macht (und im Zwecke des Systemes auch richtig ist) jeden Euro umzudrehen, würde ich den i3 ausschließen - würde etwas mehr Leistung bringen und wohl im Idle etwas weniger brauchen, aber beim F bräuchte ich ne dedizierte GPU und beim non-F bin ich bei ~130€ und ich kann den Wraith Prism vom 3700X nicht hernehmen.

Beim RAM würde ich erstmal auf Single-Channel 8GB DDR4 3200 gehen und guggn wie sich das System verhält - ich vermute fast, dass ich mit den drei Einsatzzwecken nix merken werde und sobald die 8GB doch zu wenig werden, dann hole ich ein zweites Modul dazu und freue mich über die Potentiale.
Frage: Der 3200G unterstützt bis DDR 2933MHz? Muss ich den dann runtertakten oder verträgt der auch die 3200MHz?

Gehäuse / Netzteil: 
Hab tatsächlich auch in einer Bewertung bei Mindfactory gelesen, dass alte oder billige Netzteile (die dort noch verkauft werden) SATA-SSDs grillen können.
Träfe das auch bei einer M.2 SATA SSD zu? Habe jetzt mal ein "halbwegs besseres Gehäuse" (ohne Netzteil) und ein Bronze 80+ Netzteil konfiguriert - ist unwesentlich teurer und wahrscheinlich geschickter.

Kann man das so machen oder ist noch grober Unfug dabei (das Netzteil ist von 2014) ? --> Link: Warenkorb

*CPU:* AMD Ryzen 3 3200G 4x 3.60GHz So.AM4 BOX
*Mainboard:* Gigabyte GA-A320M-S2H AMD A320 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 mATX Retail
*RAM:* 8GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Single
*System-SSD:* 240GB WD Green M.2 2280 SATA 6Gb/s TLC NAND (WDS240G2G0B)
*Gehäuse:* Inter-Tech MC-02 Micro Mini Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz
*Netzteil:* 350 Watt LC-Power LC420-12 Non-Modular 80+ Bronze


----------



## NuVirus (20. Mai 2020)

Bitte nicht so nen LC-Power das ist wie Pest gegen Cholera tauschen und ja M2 SSDs sollten auch betroffen sein da das Mainboard wohl die Spannung nicht so massiv verändern sollte aber kann auch anders sein.

Hier mal die Konfig wie ich es bei minimalen Budget für mich selbst holen würde:
Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de

Bei deiner Konfig kann es sein das dein PC nicht startet da es sein kann das nen zu altes Bios auf dem Board ist für die CPU, nur als Info da kannst du aber wenig gegen machen.
Klar kann man nen 3200G für dein Projekt aber du verschenkst halt ordentlich Einsparpotenzial beim Stromverbrauch und darum ging es ja neben Strom sparen.

Thema i3 CPU Preis, 105€ ist jetzt nicht wahnsinnig günstig aber für den Teil sparst du ja durch 24/7 Betrieb was ein.
Du kannst auch schauen ob du nen i3 8xxx oder i3 9xxx günstig kaufen kannst - non K CPUs würde ich noch am ehesten gebraucht kaufen bei Intel sind ja auch keine Pins dran die kaputt sein können vll findest da was ggf auch RAM dazu weil den jmd verkauft - Intel unterstützt meine ich maximal 2666 bei non Z Boards der aktuellen Generation daher einen recht günstigen RAM genommen.

Wie viele Festplatten willst du eigl verbauen, je nachdem würde ich evtl ein passendes Gehäuse kaufen.
Wenn nur 1 oder 2 könnte man auch nochmal Strom sparen und ggf. kein normales Netzteil kaufen sondern im Prinzip Notebook Netzteil mit ATX Adaptern etc das bringt ca. Halbierung des Stromverbrauchs im Vergleich zu nem ATX Netzteil.

Du kannst auch versuchen nen i5 6xxx oder 7xx Gen zu kriegen ist praktisch sehr ähnlich zum aktuellen i3, würde ich rein vom Preis abhängig machen gebraucht - aber dann musst nen 2xx oder 1xx Board nehmen.


----------



## Gorrestfump (20. Mai 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so nen LC-Power das ist wie Pest gegen Cholera tauschen und ja M2 SSDs sollten auch betroffen sein da das Mainboard wohl die Spannung nicht so massiv verändern sollte aber kann auch anders sein.
> 
> Hier mal die Konfig wie ich es bei minimalen Budget für mich selbst holen würde:
> Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de
> ...



Danke für die "Rettung" und den Warenkorb!
Wären nochmal gut 20€ drauf für das Intel-System, aber ggf. hole ich die über die Jahre mit dem Verbrauch eh wieder rein und das Netzteil wirkt herstellerseitig verlässlicher.
Ich bin grad wieder weg von Sachen gebraucht kaufen, aber offen für das Intel-System. 

In dem Warenkorb liegt ein DDR4 3000 Speicher, Board/CPU unterstützt bis DDR4 2666 - kommt man damit klar?
Müsste ich die Taktung dann manuell ändern?
CPU-seitig ist der i3 8100 wohl etwa gleichauf (+-10%) mit dem 3200G und iGPU-seitig deutlich langsamer, was aber egal ist - dafür weniger Verbrauch...

In dem System wird verbaut sein und sonst nix (auch kein Optisches Laufwerk):
- Mainboard / CPU / RAM
- M.2 SATA SSD
- SATA 3TB 3.5Zoll 
- Netzteil
- ggf. Lüfter dazu

Bios sollte bei meinem gewählten AM4-Gigabyte-Board schon Ryzen 3xxx kompatibel geflashed sein - laut den letzten Bewertungen bei Mindfactory.
Kann natürlich trotzdem sein dass ich die Axxx-Karte mit einem alten Bios ziehe. Die Sorge hatte ich mangels einer 2xxx CPU zum flashen auch.


----------



## NuVirus (20. Mai 2020)

Du kannst bei einem nicht Z Board den hohen RAM Takt gar nicht einstellen, wie das aber genau in der Praxis ist weiß ich nicht sicher 
Würde ich mir nicht zu viele Gedanken machen 

Ja wegen Bios es kann sein bei Mindfactory hat man gute Chancen.

CPU die kein K am Ende hat kann man aber wirklich bedenkenlos kaufen wenn Preis und Verkäufer passt 


Da du wirklich nicht viel dran betreiben willst könnte man ggf wirklich nen entsprechendes Notebook Netzteil nehmen oder Gehäuse das es schon in der Form drin hat aber da bist wahrscheinlich bei nem höheren Preis 

Gesendet von meinem GM1913 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gorrestfump (20. Mai 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Du kannst bei einem nicht Z Board den hohen RAM Takt gar nicht einstellen, wie das aber genau in der Praxis ist weiß ich nicht sicher
> Würde ich mir nicht zu viele Gedanken machen



Ich kann also bedenkenlos plug and play den DDR4 3000er in dem Board mit der CPU nutzen? 
Dann würde ich nochmal in mich gehen, ob ich doch noch nen zweiten Riegel nehme und tatsächlich das System so bestellen...


----------



## NuVirus (20. Mai 2020)

meistens ist nen Single Riegel teurer pro GB, ich würde einfach das ich Ruhe hab und falls ich mal was anderes damit machen will 2x8GB nehmen ist ja atm recht günstig.
2133 läuft definitiv das ist standard, ich gehe auch davon aus das man 2666 problemlos einstellen kann, im Zweifelsfall mal im Mainboard Bereich fragen, die cpu kann wahrscheinlich wie die großen sogar 3600 und höher.


----------



## Gorrestfump (20. Mai 2020)

Nun habe ich bestellt und kurzfristig nochmal die Basis übern Haufen geworfen.... ^^
Schwenk auf den 3200G mit dem Gigabyte Mainboard (in der stillen Hoffnung, dass es das Update für Ryzen 3xxx drauf hat...) und dazu nun 2x8GB DDR4 3200 --> viel Speicher-Puffer und Dual Channel. 
Mit der DDR4-Taktfrequenz wird's schon klappen, Beiträge, die ich dazu fand, stimmen mich positiv, dass es mit 2933MHz klappen kann.

3200G, weil das aktuelle Angebot mit 85€ hervorragend ist, weil deutlich mehr GPU-Leistung als der i3 8100 (für's gelegentliche Notfall-3D-Slicing vor Ort) und homöopathisch mehr CPU-Leistung.
Der i3 8100 hätte auch die Gesamtsumme nochmal  >25€ nach oben getrieben, dann wären die 300€ gerissen. Dazu kann ich meinen Wraith-Prism vom 3700X verbauen und er ist endlich sinnvoll aufgeräumt.
Ggf. und falls die Leistung überfließend ist, geht ja noch was mit den Powerlimits und Undervolting um den Stromverbrauch runterzukriegen? 

Ansonsten hätte der i3 8100 bei meinem Nutzungsverhalten wohl bis 10€ an Stromkosten pro Jahr im Vergleich zum 3200G gespart, was definitiv nicht zu verachten ist.
Aber wer weiß schon wo/was der Rechner in 2,5 Jahren werkelt - verändert wird er nicht mehr werden und evtl. landet er bei Eltern oder Verwandten als Office-PC im Non-24/7-Betrieb.

Dual-Channel erachtete ich letztendlich auf Basis eurer Beitrag als Muss, aber Mindfactory hat zwischendurch die RAM-Preise für 2x4GB (deutlich) angepasst, 
so dass 2x4GB im Vergleich zu 2x8GB relativ uninteressant wurden (~44€ zu ~63€ bei höheren Taktraten für das 2x8GB Kit).

Für die Rückseite vom Gehäuse noch nen billigen 80mm-Lüfter, um direkt am Netzteil die Luft abzusaugen und um generell zumindest für ein bisschen Zirkulation im Gehäuse zu sorgen.
Zwei mögliche 120er Lüfter spare ich mir - soviel wird da nicht los sein mit den Temperaturen (keine Graka,  nur eine SATA-HDD und auch sonst nix) und brauchen ja auch wieder Strom. 
Darüber hinaus ist nur ein Anschluss für einen Systemlüfter am Mainboard vorhanden (ließe sich sicher auch lösen, aber sehe den Sinn nicht, da Geld/Zeit reinzustecken für einen Bastelei/Adapter).

Abschluss-Warenkorb, wie bestellt - ich finde, hier kriegt man Einiges inkl. Leistungspuffer für knapp unter 300€ (Sogar ein Battlefield V ließe sich in 720p und low bei 40-60fps gut spielen - wir sind ja hier bei *PC Games* Hardware):

Mindfactory Warenkorb (Low Desktop "Power" PC ~300€)

AMD Ryzen 3 3200G 4x 3.60GHz So.AM4 BOX *(84,90€)*
16GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit *(63,70€)*
Gigabyte GA-A320M-S2H AMD A320 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 mATX Retail *(47,85€)*
240GB WD Green M.2 2280 SATA 6Gb/s TLC NAND (WDS240G2G0B) *(35,85€)*
300 Watt be quiet! System Power B9 Bulk Non-Modular 80+ Bronze *(33,80€)*
Inter-Tech MC-02 Micro Mini Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz ) *(23,20€)*
Xilence XF037 XPF80.R 80x80x25mm 1500 U/min 17 dB(A) schwarz/rot *(1,85€)

--> 291,15€ (ohne Versand, aber gerade noch unter 300€)*


Ich danke vielmals für die mega wertvollen Ratschläge - ich hätte bei selbstständiger Wahl teilweise ganz schön baden gehen können (Netzteil/Gehäuse) und die CPU-/RAM-/Mainboard-/Verbrauchs-Beiträge waren mega wertvoll.

Wir feiern euch:


----------



## Gorrestfump (23. Mai 2020)

Zum Abschluss des Threads für die Nachwelt und weil ich so entzückt bin:
System läuft traumhaft out of the box und hat für den Einsatzzweck Power satt.
Das Mainboard kam mit der aktuellsten Bios-Version (man bekommt die V2 mit B350, wie schon die letzten Mindfactory Rezensionen besagten und bootet mit dem 3200G problemfrei).
XMP-Profil mit DDR-3200 läuft ohne Mucken.

Der Wraith-Prism von meinem 3700X ist zwar im Vergleich zu meinem Hauptrechner mit dem Noctua-Irgendwas recht laut, hält das System aber kühl (idle unter 30°C / Prime95-Volllast <70°C bei ~3950MHz).
Das System läuft aber grad noch komplett offen, da das Gehäuse erst am Montag kommt.

Netzteil ist sehr leise und auch bei Prime-Volllast total kühl (da sind's auch gerade mal an der Steckdose gemessene 110-120W).
Die altbackene Positionierung im oberen Bereich des Gehäuses wird hier keine Probleme bereiten. 

Stromverbrauch im idle liegt bei 27,5 Watt (noch ohne die 3.5Zoll SATA-Platte / natürlich ohne Monitor) - kann man da noch was machen?
(Was ich so recherchierte bringt undervolting kaum was bei den Ryzen 3XXX ?).


----------



## NuVirus (23. Mai 2020)

das ist so in dem Bereich des Idle den ich auch geschätzt bzw aus Reviews erwartet habe, das ist einfach der Nachteil der aktuellen Ryzen Modelle und Boards und daher hatte ich zu Intel geraten.

Welche Taktraten sind den im Idle anliegend, Chipsatztreiber ist drauf?

Ggf dann auch mal energiesparplan mal testen?

Du könntest mal testweise RAM Takt und RAM Spannung auf 1,2V (Standard Wert laut Jedec von DDR4) absenken das könnte bissl was bringen in dem Bereich.


----------



## Gorrestfump (23. Mai 2020)

Der Tipp war auch definitiv zu beachten und die Variante wäre auch interessant gewesen, jedoch teurer und schon deutlich schlechtere APU, die durchaus zum Einsatz kommen kann, dazu konnte ich den Wraith Prism weiterverwenden.
Chipsatztreiber ist drauf und der Ryzen balanced läuft bereits. 

Beim Computerbase-Test war das Gesamtsystem (wo ich jetzt nicht weiß was alles dran hing und es war ein X570-Board noch mit den alten Chipsatztreibern) bei 40W.
Ich lade mal die JEDEC-Standards und bin gespannt - Dramatisch sind die 27,5Watt jetzt nicht (hatte durchaus was zwischen 30-35W erwartet und in Kauf genommen), aber ich will ja schon gerne das Optimum nach unten bei so nem PC rausholen.

Edit:
Mit DDR4-Standard-Profil sind es um die 4 Watt weniger, also dann um die 23-24Watt. 
4W für ca. -1GHz Speicherfrequenz.
CPU-Taktfrequenz im Idle liegt so zwischen 150-180MHz.


----------



## Research (25. Mai 2020)

Package Power seknen.


----------

